# Form 1221



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry...... I am applying for a 820 visa and have seen some people on here have filled out form 1221??? Looking at this form it seems to ask the same info as form 80 (which I have completed) the check list doesn't ask for this form so do I need to complete this form as well as a form 80??


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Laynag -

Form 1221 is not being used a great deal anymore - it was a shorter, alternative version of the type of form that form 80 is, and was typically used when people from higher risk countries, especially in Southeast Asia, India, etc applied for certain visas. The last time I had a request for this form was for a 457 visa for an Indian citizen last year.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Hunny (May 2, 2012)

*hunny*

hello mark

my agent told me that yesterday CO asked him to provide 1221 and 80 for me and my wife for GSM 175.

Applied june 2012
CO was assigned sep 2012 
Requested 1221 and 80 feb 2014

my agent says medical request should in days after providing CO with 80 and 1221

kindly present your understanding on it


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hunny -

Probably means they are ready to start external security checks which is what the forms 80 and 1221 are used for. No guess as to when they might have a decision, however if they request a new medical report, that may mean that they anticipate making a decision in less than 12 months, since the medical report would expire in 12 months and they set the must-arrive-by date for a visa grant to not extend past the expiration date of the current medical and/or police reports.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Hunny (May 2, 2012)

*hunny*

Hello Mark

actually they got form 80 data in Sep 2012 when CO was assigned.

my agent says the want to grant medicals now and want me n wife to sign the declaration pages of 1221 & 80. I asked my agent but 80 was submitted in sep 2012 then why again he said it is normal whatever they ask should be full filled and according to agent many other cases also like this before they were sent the medical request within days.

any comments?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hunny -

Sounds a bit unusual, but the case officers have wide discretion to request information and it's usually best to just give them whatever they want. Is your agent a registered migration agent with MARA?

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Hunny (May 2, 2012)

He is registered one and already processed large number if applications in past for Ausi PR successfully


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hunny -

Sounds like you're in good hands - would go with his advice. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

